# Other Discussions > Bodybuilding / Fitness / Nutrition >  Pelvic floor physical therapy question

## paulnelson

Hello amazing fit mamas. I finally started the process of getting a pelvic floor physical therapy referral. Unfortunately the only womens health physical therapist in my immediate area is booked out 6 months for an initial appointment. Yikes! I have another option to send the referral to an out of network office but would have to travel over an hour. This is tough with young babies and a demanding job but of course my health and well being is priceless yada yada. For those of you with pelvic floor PT experience - is it best to get in ASAP or just be patient? Ive been living with some of my discomfort, pelvic issues and diastasis since my first child was born for 4 years now whats another 6 months? Things have slowly gotten worse with each pregnancy but Ive been surviving. What would you do? also, click here to check

----------

